# Olympus Headboat



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

Planning on doing some fishing on the Olympus tomorrow. Does anyone know whats being caught?

Thanks


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I suspect croaker and med to large spot. Thats the usual fare this time of year with a blue or three thrown in


----------

